# Ufermatte bepflanzen ? Alternativen gesucht



## Piddel (30. Nov. 2010)

Hallo liebe Teichler,
auch wenn es draußen winterlich zugeht, bin ich ( oder gerade deshalb ) gedanklich schon bei meinen Planungen für die kommende Teichsaison.

Ich will einen größeren Fertigteich anlegen und die häßliche schwarze Uferwulst soll mit Ufermatten begrünt werden und in eine "Feuchtzone" übergehen. Anstelle von reichlich Kieselsteinen ringsum soll eine üppige Bepflanzung erfolgen. Die technischen Details sind m.M. nach größtenteils geklärt.

- Gibt es Alternativen zu den Ng-Matten ?
- welche Erfahrungen habt Ihr mit dem Saatgut von Ng ? - bessere Lösungen ?

Habe auf der Seite von Ng nicht viel gutes über das Saatgut gelesen - und vielleicht gibt es ja auch andere Anbieter bzw. Vorschläge ?

Freue mich auf eure Erfahrungsberichte zum Thema Schale und Ufertuning.

*Fahre sowieso nächstes Frühjahr zu Ng und würde u.U. gleich zuschlagen*.

Eine schöne Adventszeit wünsche ich allen Lesern ! :weihn3


----------



## derschwarzepeter (30. Nov. 2010)

*AW: Ufermatte bepflanzen ? Alternativen gesucht*

Ich hab das Ufer einfach (völlig ohne Ng) SO gemacht und das sieht dann (völlig ohne Kosten) so aus:


----------



## karsten. (30. Nov. 2010)

*AW: Ufermatte bepflanzen ? Alternativen gesucht*



Piddel schrieb:


> .......
> Ich will einen größeren Fertigteich anlegen und die häßliche schwarze Uferwulst soll mit Ufermatten begrünt werden und in eine "Feuchtzone" übergehen. ........



Hallo Peter 

in DEM Fall geht das wohl eher nicht  


@ Piddel 
das ist wie der Wunsch nach einer eierlegende Wollmilchsau  

entweder Ufermatte (egal aus was )   dann mit Kapillareffekt und  Wassernachspeisung !

oder 

stone ! 


oder 
richtig Teich 
mit Folie,
mit Kapillarsperre 
und wer´s mag auch 
mit grünem Ufern  

Medium 8207 anzeigen
mfG


----------



## toco (30. Nov. 2010)

*AW: Ufermatte bepflanzen ? Alternativen gesucht*

Hallo Peter,

es gibt Alternativprodukte, nur sind viele aus organischem Material hergestellt, das sich im Wasser nach einer gewissen Zeit zersetzt. Ich bin mit der NG Ufermatte sehr zufrieden.

Den Hinweis von Karsten bzgl. Kapillarwirkung kann ich weder sicher widerlegen noch bestätigen, da ich bei meinem Teich eine Kapillarsperre habe. Vor dem Verlegen der UIfermatten habe ich die Matten damals allerdings  gem. Herstellervorschrift stark gewässert, wofür ich sie flach auf einer Pflasterung ausgerollt habe. Damit die Matten zum Verlegen leichter wurden, habe ich sie anschließend wieder entwässert, indem ich sie aufgerollt und senkrecht hingestellt habe. Dabei ist mir aufgefallen, dass die Matten das Wasser wieder sehr schnell abgegeben. Man könnte daraus ableiten, dass die Kapillarwirkung der NG-Ufermatte nicht so stark ist, wie von vielen behauptet.

Von der NG-Ufermattensaat war ich anfangs auch etwas enttäuscht. Selbst wenn man nach Vorschrift vorgeht (Samen mit Sand vermischen und das Gemisch verstreuen), ist das Ergebnis eher spärlich. Es befinden sich aber Blumen mit sehr schönen Farben dabei, die sich von selbst wieder aussähen. Man hat also auch in den Folgejahren etwas von diesen Pflanzen, obwohl es sich eigentlich um 1-jährige handelt. Die Alternativen zur Ufermattensaat siedeln sich irgendwann von selber an, ob man will oder nicht.


----------



## PeterBoden (30. Nov. 2010)

*AW: Ufermatte bepflanzen ? Alternativen gesucht*

Hallo Piddel,

du hast recht Anbieter von Samenmischungen für unsere Zwecke sind nur vereinzelt zu finden.

Die Mischung von NG habe ich eingebracht aber das dauert und dauert ehe da etwas keimt. 
Ich denke man darf da auf keinen Fall ungeduldig sein. Die Samenmischung hatte ich mit etwa 1/2 Eimer feinsten Sandes homöopathisch verdünnt und in die Ufermatte eingeschlämmt. (eigentlich wollte ich den Samen aus dem Tütchen wiegen, eine µg-Waage kann ich leihweise benutzen, vermutlich übersteigt der Gramm-Preis von diesen winzigen Körnern den des Goldes)

Vor drei Jahren habe ich von *Hof Berg-Garten* eine Samenmischung für eine Kalkmagerwiese erstanden. Diese gedeiht auf einer ehemaligen Brachfläche sehr prächtig, hätte ich nie gedacht. So richtig ging es hier erst im dritten Jahr los.
Abgespeichert in einer toten Ecke meiner Favoriten habe ich jetzt (vor drei Jahren war das Thema Teich für mich ein Fremdwort) die Samenmischung *Nymphe* entdeckt. 
Bei günstigstenfalls 0.65€ für 1.8g Samen (ab 80m²) werde ich auf jeden Fall zuschlagen. Und das die Zusammensetzung der Samenmischung öffentlich dargeboten wird zeigt das es auch ohne WikiLeaks geht...


----------



## derschwarzepeter (30. Nov. 2010)

*AW: Ufermatte bepflanzen ? Alternativen gesucht*



toco schrieb:


> Die Alternativen zur Ufermattensaat siedeln sich irgendwann von selber an, ob man will oder nicht.


Genau, DAS ist die Samenmisching die ICH verwendet habe:
Nach nur 1 Jahr ist selbst blanker Kies mit den tollsten Pflanzen besiedelt - von ganz allein!
(Ich rupf immer nur die Bäume aus.)


----------



## karsten. (1. Dez. 2010)

*AW: Ufermatte bepflanzen ? Alternativen gesucht*

Hallo

Ihr drückt Euch !

Piddel will eine *Teichschale* begrünen

wovon Ihr redet ist etabliert

mfG


----------



## Stoer (1. Dez. 2010)

*AW: Ufermatte bepflanzen ? Alternativen gesucht*

Hallo Piddel,

ich habe seit 10 Jahren die Ufermatte von NG und hatte mir damals auch die Samenmischung geholt.

Fazit Ufermatte super, Samenmischung hat nicht viel gebracht.
Wenn Du etwas Zeit mitbringst regelt das die Natur von selbst. (Siehe Beitrag toco)
Auch Wasserpflanzen lieben diese Ufermatte und vermehren sich auf dieser.

Mittlerweile muß ich meine Ufermatte schön jäten, da sich auch Unkräuter auf ihr ansiedeln.

Gruß
Peter


----------



## solist (1. Dez. 2010)

*AW: Ufermatte bepflanzen ? Alternativen gesucht*

Hallo Freunde, ich kann Peter nur beipflichten. Warten und wie sein Frosch faul in der Sonne liegen. Die Natur hilft sich selbst
Übrigens ist mir eine 10  cm breite begrünte Umrandung lieber als eine 50 cm breite Steinwüste um den Teich.

Viele Grüße ........Horst


----------



## Christine (1. Dez. 2010)

*AW: Ufermatte bepflanzen ? Alternativen gesucht*

Moin,

Ufermatte bepflanzt? Bitteschön - links Folie, rechts PVC-Fertigteich - rundum und in der Mitte Ufermatte. Linkes Bild im Herbst, rechtes Bild im Frühjahr:


 

 
Fertigschale rundum mit Ufermatte und ein paar Steinen:


 

Ja - Ufermattensaat benutzt, bis über den inneren Wulst gezogen - der Rest kommt von alleine....

Kapilarwirkung lässt sich ausbremsen durch sog. Flüssigfolie (nicht die zum Streichen von Betonwänden, sondern die zum Versiegeln von Klebenähten).


----------



## Moderlieschenking (1. Dez. 2010)

*AW: Ufermatte bepflanzen ? Alternativen gesucht*

Hallo Peter,
Also ich hab das Saatgut von NG genommen, für eilige ist es nichts und auch nicht
ganz billig. Ich finde den Bewuchs nach 2 Sommern eher spärlich.
Ich habe aber selber nachgeholfen mit __ Pfennigkraut und __ Bachbunge auch __ Brunnenkresse
eignet sich hervorragend. Da erzielst du in kürzerer Zeit bessere Erfolge.
Ich nahm bei der Ufermatte nicht die original NG - Matte sondern einen anderen Anbieter
bei e.ay.
Bei einem Materialvergleich mit einem Arbeitskollegen (der hat die NG - Matte) schneidet die
NG Matte auf alle Fälle besser ab, aber mir war es den Preis nicht wert.
Ich habe auch einen breiten Ufergraben und da hat es auch schon ziemlich viel Samen auf
die Ufermatte geweht - außerdem kommt schon sehr viel __ Moos inzwischen.
Da hilft einfach nur Geduld und Zeit - in 2 - 3 Jahren werde ich wahrscheinlich schon ausmisten
müssen.
Aber die Ufergestaltung mit der Ufermatte ist auf alle Fälle meines Erachtens die beste Lösung

LG Markus

anbei ein Foto von meiner Ufermatte mit Ufergraben


----------



## RKurzhals (1. Dez. 2010)

*AW: Ufermatte bepflanzen ? Alternativen gesucht*

Hallo Piddel,
vorab mein Tipp: etwa 2 Jahre wird es schon dauern, die Ufermatte zu begrünen, egal wie... .
Ich habe meinen Teich an vielen Stellen mit NG Ufermatte belegt. Ich hatte im Internet bestellt (zusammen mit Ufersaat), und durfte erst einmal eine Weile warten... .
Erst auf meinen Anruf hin bekam ich dann zu erfahren, dass die Ufersaat nicht lieferbar ist, und habe darauf verzichtet. Das war eine meiner weniger guten Erfahrungen mit NG, von deren Konzept ich viel halte.
Inzwischen waren die Pflanzen vom Werner da, und gab es den ersten Ausverkauf in den Baumärkten, daher habe ich mich nicht weiter um Saat gekümmert.
Im Herbst sind dann bereits etliche Pflanzen auf die Ufermatte gezogen (__ Lippenmäulchen, Gauklerblume, wahrscheinlich auch __ Schwanenblume und Igekolben), so dass ich mal auf nächstes Jahr gespannt bin... .
Hätte ich im April gestartet, so könnte ich für dieses Jahr einiges an Pflanzen auf der Ufermatte erwarten. Ich vermute, dass dem nicht so sein wird, habe aber schon mal Gauklerblumensamen sichergestellt... . Mit Geduld kannst Du wirklich viel Geld sparen, wie sonst im Garten auch.


----------



## Piddel (2. Dez. 2010)

*AW: Ufermatte bepflanzen ? Alternativen gesucht*

Hallo erstmal,
und vielen Dank für eure zahlreichen Antworten  

@Christine: Bild rechts gefällt mir gut

Habe mal 2 Fotos von meinem jetzigen Mini ( Juni 2010 ) eingestellt. Der fliegt raus und wird durch einen größeren 450 Liter von G.... ersetzt und insgesamt wird die Fläche vergrößert.
Das ist ja mein erster ( ? ) selbst angelegte Teich. Die Kiesel-Steinwüste ringsum gefällt mir nicht und soll so nicht wieder angelegt werden. Stattdessen soll eine grüne Feuchtzone ringsum entstehen - ohne schwarzen Wulst. Übrigens soll als Hintergrund ein Bambus o.ä. gepflanzt werden um den Holzschuppen zu "verstecken".

Ich stelle fest, dass die Ng-Variante auch nicht die optimale Lösung ist. Naja - mal schauen der Winter ist ja noch lang.


----------



## Piddel (9. Dez. 2010)

*AW: Ufermatte bepflanzen ? Alternativen gesucht*

Hallo in die Runde,

habe beim Stöbern was gefunden:

https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/attachments/43769&d=1242044094

Das ist ja schon mal ein Ansatz um die schwarze Wulst zu verstecken. Habt Ihr eventuell noch andere Lösungen parat ?


----------



## RKurzhals (9. Dez. 2010)

*AW: Ufermatte bepflanzen ? Alternativen gesucht*

Hallo Peter,
mir persönlich würde so ein Steinrand nicht gefallen, wahrscheinlich war ich schon zu oft mit Oma auf dem Friedhof .... .
Aber das ist meine persönliche Meinung, für die ich mich gleich entschuldigen will . Was gefällt Dir nicht an Rasenteppich/Ufermatte?
Für Stein-Abschlüsse schau' mal bei den usern Karsten. und Fredi (und vielen anderen, nicht genannten), das finde ich pfiffiger.


----------



## Piddel (10. Dez. 2010)

*AW: Ufermatte bepflanzen ? Alternativen gesucht*

Hallo Rolf,

teilweise werde ich wohl diese Steinlösung nehmen um den schwarzen Rand zu kaschieren. Komplett ringsum nur Steinchen will ich ja eben nicht mehr und daher auch die Frage in die Runde nach Alternativen. Das ganze ist ja in Planung und vielleicht kommt noch was an Vorschlägen rein. :beten

Also Ufermatten sollen schon rein - bitte keine Mißverständnisse.

Hab mal ne Skizze gefertigt.


----------



## RKurzhals (12. Dez. 2010)

*AW: Ufermatte bepflanzen ? Alternativen gesucht*

Hallo Peter,
da habe ich Dich echt gründlich mißverstanden! 
Deine Idee gefällt mir echt gut. Willst Du fertige Steinflie nehmen, oder welche selber basteln? Hier im Forum habe ich schon einiges darüber gelesen, nur leider nicht abonniert. Eine Idee ist es vielleicht, die Ufermatte zu vermörteln, und in den Mörtel Kiesel zu drücken. Das erinnert so ein bisschen an Simon oder Thias:
Simon's Teichbau, Thias' Teichbau.
Wenn man den Mörtel zumindest in deer Waagerechten oder Schrägen in der zweiten Lage aufzieht, dann kann man sicher auch Kiesel 'reindrücken, statt nur Sand aufzuwerfen... .


----------



## Piddel (18. Dez. 2010)

*AW: Ufermatte bepflanzen ? Alternativen gesucht*

Hallo in die Runde,

die Planung mit dem Fertigbecken ist gestorben. Werde den Versuch mit Folie wagen :beten und einen kleinen Mini anlegen. Dann hat sich auch die "Wulsterei" erledigt.


----------



## derschwarzepeter (18. Dez. 2010)

*AW: Ufermatte bepflanzen ? Alternativen gesucht*

Hallo Peter,
ein weiser Entschluss.
Ich will dir nur noch eines raten:
Mach den Teich so groß wie möglich
und auch MINDESTENS 1,5 m tief,
denn wer weiss, vielleicht kommst du mal auf die Idee,
da Fsche einsetzen zu wollen!


----------



## Piddel (18. Dez. 2010)

*AW: Ufermatte bepflanzen ? Alternativen gesucht*

Hi DSP,

nee Fischi`s schwimmen 1 Meter weiter im "Haupt"teich. In dem Teichlein sollen verschiedene Pflanzen ( ohne Körbe   ) in den jeweiligen Zonen reinkommen. Auch will ich hier Ableger für den anderen Teich ranzüchten. Das hat in dem jetzigen Kleinstbecken hervorragend funkioniert. Kann jedem raten - sich so einen _* Gewächsteich* _ anzulegen.

Vielleicht auch ne __ Zwergseerose im _Tiefenbereich _.


----------

